# Does everyone else keep getting the "Please Try Again Error"



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

When clicking around in the Forum I keep getting an error saying "Please Try Again" "Something has gone wrong and try to refrest your page. also says that something has been sent to the admins".

Anyone else keep getting this? Just wanted to bring it to your attention if you didn't already know. I get it about every other click or so.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 25, 2010)

Yeah.... any time I click on the "back" button in Internet Explorer, and occasionally just trying to click on a thread link. Refresh button takes care of it for the most part..... but still kinda annoying.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

I am getting this too.. It has been reported so hopefully it will this fixed soon.

One day in and we've already broken it.. that must be a record


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am getting this too.. It has been reported so hopefully it will this fixed soon.
> 
> One day in and we've already broken it.. that must be a record


Sounds good just wanted to make sure you guys knew about it and also make sure it wasn't just my computer.


----------



## nickelmore (May 25, 2010)

Yep happened to me a few time and i just posted an error when I was editing my sig,  

prob not a big deal, got to get some bugs out.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 25, 2010)

I keep getting that and also a screen that says Forum Maintenence...


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

Who broke the forum while I was gone dang take a little nap and look what happens 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hopefully its Huddler still tweaking things if not hopefully they get the problem fixed quickly


----------



## old poi dog (May 25, 2010)

Yes, it happened to me this morining as I was trying to  go to page 2 of Today's   All New Posts.


----------



## frankfarmer (May 25, 2010)

Sorry about that guys, I rolled out of bed this morning to discover we'd been experiencing a little instability.  Lasted about an hour, but I took care of it and we've been solid for the last 1-2 hours with no remaining signs of trouble.  Not anticipating any more issues.


----------

